# voodoo shrimp



## beachsceneguy

got voodooed on the new shrimp. not liking so far. doa paddle tail outfished it 10 to 1.:thumbup:


----------



## Redalert08

Lol i went out with keith last week. He fished voodoo and I fished doa, he caught a bunch of small stuff amd i caught a 4 pound trout soooo I'll talk quality over quantity every day all day!


----------



## goheel

got some at the last outcast sale. Didn't have much luck with it on the popping cork either.


----------



## Hobart

I have tried them several times last few weeks only thing I caught was a lady fish on popping cork. I even tried spraying gulp stuff on it to see if that would help.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

They work extremely well in Louisiana though.


----------



## Bigkidneys

The black magic works for me! They have been my favorite since trying them for longevity but after recently trying Zman scented shrimp I am hooked on those. Damn things take a beating like no other! The elasticity is insane.


----------



## Bo Keifus

I love the vudu shrimp. I've been hammering trout and reds with them lately on grass flats and they are especially good on dock lights. The natural and the white/chartreuse have been the most productive for me. I haven't done well with them around here under a popping cork, I just jig it. When I was in Louisiana recently I fished them under a cork and did really well


----------



## beachsceneguy

fished them 3 times this week under a cork with little luck,using gold and brown. the sail cats like them. even tried procure.maybe I should fish them on the bottom, free lined ?:no:


----------



## Bo Keifus

beachsceneguy said:


> fished them 3 times this week under a cork with little luck,using gold and brown. the sail cats like them. even tried procure.maybe I should fish them on the bottom, free lined ?:no:


Were you catching much on other baits when the vudu shrimp wasnt producing for you? Theres been plenty of times when I couldnt catch anything on the vudu but I also couldnt get a bite on anything else (note that I fish almost exclusively artificials). In Those instances you cant blame the lure. If you WERE catching fish on other stuff then perhaps it was your presentation of the vudu. Try fishing them without the cork, I feel like the water in our area is generally clear enough to where its not necessary to use the cork and I feel like it will also spook big trout (I dont think redfish or smaller trout mind it though). I use 10# braid and a long rod so I can cast them further since they're so lightweight. I also use a minimum of 3ft 15-20# fluorocarbon leader. If you work it to fast then it wont have the action that is intended. If to slow then it wont be as likely to catch a fishes attention or to trigger a reaction bite. 90% of fish I catch with Vudu will eat while it's falling in between long slow jigs while using a moderate retrieve speed. I consistently catch 20"+ trout with the Vudu!

Below are just a few fish that have fallen for the Vudu Shrimp recently!

---


----------



## MoganMan

Thinking about picking some of these suckers up, they sure look cool if nothing else.


----------



## beachsceneguy

thanks for the info on the voodoo. I will try some of your methods next time. those are nice fish. I was fishing with another guy and he was using a DOA PADDLE TAIL. I usually outfish him, but not that day . He scored all of the good fish. Thanks again. Another day the voodoo did not do well, but I slammed them on topwater.


----------



## tailfisher1979

I think the vudu is a great product, just wish they made it a little bigger with more weight for deeper water. Other than that its pretty deadly.


----------



## Ivarie

Tsunami shrimp is my go to shrimp, but it gets torn up quickly because it's a really soft bait. That said, that holographic clearish color looks just like a shrimp and falls horizontally. I just wish they made one in reverse action as well.


----------



## gtuck13

I was in Academy the other day tailfisher and seen a endcap display of Mojo Shrimp i think they were made by H2o, they were bigger than the vudo shrimp i got from outcast and had a bigger weight on them. Might wanna check em out might be what your looking for.


----------

